# Goodbye, my little multicoloured friend



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

My marble VT Goober died yesterday.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

awww sorry to hear that you lost him :'(


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Rip!


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

So sorry. RIP Goober.


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Aw,So sorry for your lose. :'( He was so gorgous.


----------

